# هوامش في التغذية بالمياه و أعمال الصرف الصحي



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 يونيو 2011)

* على هامش الأعمال الصحية 
تمثل التمديدات الصحية اكثر الأعمال الخدمية حساسية في أي مبني ، و لذلك فقد استقبت هذه االمادة العلمية من العمل بالموقع ، و ارجو ان ينتفع بها الزملاء 
تؤسس اعمال التمديدات الصحية لمشروع على دراسة مايلي :
· مصادر التغذية بالمياه 
· خط الصرف الرئيسي المار بالموقع و مناسيبه 
· أقرب غرفة تفتيش يمكن التعامل معها و منسوب هذه الغرفة 
· منسوب المبني او مجموعة المباني المتوقع انشائها مقارنا بخط الصرف العام و خطوط الصرف الفرعية التي ستنقل مياه الصرف من هذه المباني الي الخطوط الفرعية و التي ستصب بدورها في الخط الرئيسي أو في غرف تفتيش توصل فيما بعد مع الخط الرئيسي 
· عدد طوابق المبني ( أو كل مبني ) و مساحته وتقسيماته 
· عدد السكان المتوقع ان يشغلوه و نشاطهم و عدد ساعات تواجدهم 
· عدد الحمامات التي تكفي لخدمتهم و مواقعها في الطابق علما بأن اختيار مواقع الحمامات و المطابخ يخضع لحسابات دقيقة فلابد ان تطل على منور مشترك لتسهيل التمديدات.
· تحديد مواقع و مقاسات هذه المناور التي ستخدم تمديدات مواسير التغذية و الصرف
· هل من المناسب استخدام نظام الصرف مزدوج المسار ، بمعني نستخدم خط صرف مياه الأحواض و غسيل الأرضيات والاستحمام ، منفصل عن خط صرف المخلفات الغليظة ، او المسار المشترك بمعني ان يتم صرف المخلفات السائلة و الغليظة عبر خط واحد مشترك . يضاف لأي منها خط تصريف الغازات و الروائح لأعلا السقف النهائي للمبني و يراعي امتداد القوائم أعلا المبني بثلاثة أمتار و ان تتوج بغطاء مخروطي ذات شقوق تصريف .
· دراسة معدل استهلاك مياه الشرب المطلوب توافره للوفاء باحتياجات السكان و امكانية الاحتفاظ بمخزون يكفي لمدة ثلاثة ايام على الأقل منها.
· دراسة معدلات استهلاك المياه المستخدمة في النظافة و الغسيل و الأغراض الأخري 
· دراسة معدلات استهلاك المياه الساخنة ( الحارة ) و بالتالي تحديد احجام سخانات المياه المطلوبة و مواضع تركيبها و هل تلائم احجامها فراغات السقف المستعار 
· دراسة كيفية تمديد مواسير التغذية و الصرف أفقيا و رأسيا و كيفية تثبيتها و تعليقها 
· دراسة أقطار مواسير صرف المخلفات القائمة (قوائم ) او الأفقية و ميول هذه الخطوط لتصب في القوائم .*
*· **يترتب على هذه الدراسات تحديد عدد احواض الغسيل و الاستحمام و نوعياتها *
*· **تحديد عدد قواعد قضاء الحاجة ونوعياتها *
* ونستكمل الحديث بمشيئة الله *


----------



## hamadalx (9 يونيو 2011)

سلامى للمهندس صبرى سعيد أستاذى العزيز ...وأعتذر عن طول فترة غيابى عن المنتدى وإشتقت جدا لحديثك ومواضيعك المميزة دائما جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد يس (9 يونيو 2011)

استمر علي بركة الله والموضوع مهم


----------



## Ali_haya (9 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم يامهندس صبرى انا باحاول اتصل بيك وانت لا ترد
انا على ابوطالب باعمل فى الدمام وكنت بعت لحضرتك على استفسار قبل كده على الايميل........... وشكرا


----------



## محب الحرمين (9 يونيو 2011)

بصراحة الموضوع روعة وفكرته ممتازة نرجو من الاخوة المشرفين التثبيت


----------



## فهمى حنفى (9 يونيو 2011)

هذه هوامش نرجو الدخول فى الشرح ومشكور الاخ عموما


----------



## MOHOO (10 يونيو 2011)

فكره ممتازة ان يكون موضوع كامل ومنطم
على بركة الله


----------



## اللهم ارزقنى علما (10 يونيو 2011)

ما شاء الله اسلوب جميل ومنظم جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ارجو زياده فى التفاصيل


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (10 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندسنا ومعلمنا مهندس صبري
نبتدي بقه نجيب الورقه والقلم ونكتب


----------



## مازن ماس (11 يونيو 2011)

اخي العزيز شكرا على هذا المجهود
وارجو ان توفر لنا اساسيات التصميم 
من حيث كمية الماء التي يحتاجها الفرد 
كيف يتم التصميم للمباني العمودية وكيفية معالجة مشكلة الارتفاع بما يزيد عن 15 طابق
وكيف اختيار قطر الانبوب المنساب وكيف يتم حسابه على اعتماد كمية الصرف الصحي
واذا امكن الجداول التي تبين ذلك
مع الشكر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أولا تحية لكم جميعا 
ان شاء الله سنكمل الموضوع بما تحبون فقد شجعتموني و كنت مترددا ان اكتب في الموضوع خاصة و ان زملاء قد كتبوا ووضعو اكواد و لكننا سنكمل بعض باذن الله 
احيي تواجدكم و مؤازرتكم و احيي بصفة خاصة عودة الزميل الذي افتقدناه لست وحدي و لكن كل الملتقي المهندس حمادة و ان شا الله ماتكون غيرت الجوال 
زميلنا العزيز م على ابوطالب انا طلبتك كتير لكن مافي رد و انا باطلبك اليوم و يمكن الحين و آسف


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (12 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندس صبري


كيف يتم حساب الطول المكافئ لل PPR fittings &valves


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (12 يونيو 2011)

مشكككككككوررررررررر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم كل عام و انتم بخير و نسأل الله لجميع الزملاء ان يتم رمضان على الجميع بالخيرو البركات و المغفرة و العتق من النار آمين


----------



## aati badri (23 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم كل عام و انتم بخير و نسأل الله لجميع الزملاء ان يتم رمضان على الجميع بالخيرو البركات و المغفرة و العتق من النار آمين*
ولك مثلها واكثر​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 أغسطس 2011)

*· **يترتب على هذه الدراسات تحديد عدد احواض الغسيل و الاستحمام و نوعياتها *
*· **تحديد عدد قواعد قضاء الحاجة ونوعياتها و هي ثلاثة : قواعد غربية (أفرنجي) ، قواعد شرقية (بلدي) و اذنوا لي أن أسميها قواعد مرتفعة الجلسة** western water closet** و منها الذى صرفه عبر الحائط و لكنه يستند على ارضية الحمام و منها الذي يستند للحائط و معلق عليها ،بينما يوجد ايضا قواعد مرتفعة الجلسة وصرفها يتجه لأسفل عبر ارضية الحمام ، و قواعد ارضية مسطحة **eastern water closet**، أما الثالثة فهي قواعد ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة** handicapped western water closet*
*· **و بينما يتم تركيب وصلة مانعة للرائحة ( كوع ريحة = بي تراب **p –trap **) للقواعد الارضية المسطحة ( البلدي / الشرقي) لا يتم ذلك للقواعد الغربية حيث ان البي تراب من اصل بنيانها . كما يتم تركيب الـ بي تراب لصفايات الأرضيات و المطر .*
*· **بناء على تحديد عدد شاغلي المكان يتم تحديد احتياجاتهم من كل صنف ، و بالتالي يمكن تحديد معدلات تخزين المياه اللازمة للاستهلاك الآدمي ، و يتحديد عدد الأدوات الصحية يتم تحديد أقطار مواسير الصرف اللازمة لنقل الماء المستهلك و كذلك المخلفات الآدمية و غيرها. *
*· **يتم تحديد نقاط صرف المطر على اسطح المبني بحيث لا تبعد أعلا نقطة في السطح او جزء منه عن صفاية الصرف اكثر من 13متر ، و قد يترتب على ذلك تقسيم السطح الي قطاعات و لكل قطاع مصفاة تصريف . اذا لم يكن مستهدفا ان يتم صرف المطر على الأرصفة فانه يمكن تجميع ماء المطر و اعادة استخدامه في ري ما حول المبني .*
*· **بالتالي يكون عليك تحديد : عدد الوحدات الصحية ، واختيار اماكن تواجدها بالمبني بالتعاون مع الزملاء المعماريين ، أقطار و نوعيات المواسير المطلوب استخدامها و تحديد مواصفاتها و أشير الي انه لايزال من يوصي باستخدام الحديد الزهر في اعمال الصرف ولا أدري لذلك مايبرره ، ثم يتم تحديد مواصفات المواسير الناقلة للماء المخصص للشرب و تلك للماء المخصص للاستخدام الأدمي ، و الماء المخصص للإطفاء ، ومواسير الصرف الصحي و الصناعي .*
*· **تحديد احجام و مواد صنع خزانات المياه لكل استخدام سواء التي ستدفن في الأرض أو تلك التي سيتم وضعها أعلا المبني .، أو على الأرض أو على ارضية القبو . و ما يلزم من مضخات رفع لخدمتها .*
*· *
*جداول و منحنيات يجب ان تكون في حوزتك:*
*1- **جداول المواسير البلاستيكية :*
*2- **جداول المواسير المصنوعة من الصلب الأسود الملحومة *
*3- **جاول المواسيرالمصنوعة من الصلب الأسود غير الملحومة*
*4- **جداول مواسير الزهر المرن *
*5- **جداول قياسات وصلة منع الرائحة **p – trap **المناسبة لكل جهاز صحي *
*6- **جدول معدلات الاستهلاك من المياه لللأغراض الآدمية في المباني المختلفة *
*7- **جدول استهلاك المياه لأغراض الإنتاج الحيواني *
*8- **جدول معدلات استهلاك المياه الحارة في الاستخدامات المختلفة *
*9- **جدول المياه المنصرفة من الأجهزة الصحية المختلفة *
*· **جدول اقطار مواسير تصريف الروائح و الغازات (مواسير التهوية) **vent pipes*
*· **جداول اقطار مواسير تصريف السوائل *
*· **جداول المقاومة الاحتكاكية للمواسير بأنواعها *
*· **جداول الطول المكافئ للقطع و الوصلات و الصمامات *
*· **منحني استهلاك المياه مقرونة بعدد الأجهزة الصحية المستخدمة *
*· **معدل استهلاك المياه الحارة للمنشئات المختلفة *
*· **جدول سعات خزانات المياه و قياساتها *
*· **جدول بالأجهزة الصحية و ملحقاتها *

*مرجعيات الأعمال الصحية :*
*1- **الكود الوطني للأعمال الصحية *
*2- **الكود العام للمباني *
*3- **الجمعية الوطنية لمقاولي الأعمال الصحية *
*4- **الجمعية الوطنية الأمريكية لمهندسي الأعمال الصحية*

*أنواع**المواسير** ( **الأنابيب** ) **المستخدمة**في**أعمال**التغذية**بالماء**و**صرف**المخلفات*


*و *


*جهات التوصيف و المعايرة *


*جدول يصنف اهم انواع المواسير المستخدمة واستخدامات كل صنف *

​
*وارجو من الزملاء المهندسون زانيتي و محمد عبد الرحيم و عبد العاطي البدري و من اي زميل لديه هذه الجداول أو صور تشريحية أو تفاصيل اوتوكاد *
*ان يتكرم بإرفاقها في نفس الموضوع مشكورا تعميما للفائدة و كسب الأجر مع السماح لي باستخدامها اذا ما اتممت الموضوع في كتاب ، فانا اعلم انه ليس لدي مواهب كثيرة *
*بارك الله فيكم *​







*تعرف على الأجهزة الصحية و ملحقاتها و كيفية توصيفها*


*toilet & kitchen fixtures*

*في السطور التالية سنتعرف على اهم الاجهزة الصحية المتداولة من خلال الوصف و الصورة و كيفية توصيفها في جدول الكميات وبيان المواصفات العامة :*
*الأحواض :**basins*
*وهي عبارة عن اوعية عميقة بعض الشيء بأشكال مختلفة و استخدامات متعددة لها مصدر مياه و مخرج لمخلفات الغسيل .*
*· **أحواض غسيل الوجه :*
*و تصنع من الخزف المطلي بطبقة سيراميك غير قابلة للخدش و باللون المناسب و منها مايصنع من الواح الصلب عديم الصدأ أو من المعادن مثل النحاس الأحمر و الصلب المطلي بالسيراميك او طبقة المينا ، ومنها ما يصنع من الألابستر و الرخام و الأحجار المختلفة بطريقة النحت و تأخذ اشكال ذو قيمة تراثية و منها ما ينحت من اخشاب معينة أو من الفايبر جلاس او مادة الكوريان منها :*
*· **حوض غسيل وجه جداري*
*· **حوض غسيل وجه ذو ساند رأسي خزفي*
*· **حوض طاولة مفرد الوعاء*
*· **حوض طاولة متعدد الأوعية ( يستخدمه اكثر من شخص في آن واحد و كل وعاء مستقل بملحقاته لكن الجميع ضمن طاولة واحدة )*
*· **حوض غسيل وجه لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة *
*· **حوض عميق الوعاء للمطبخمن الصلب عديم الصدأ*
*· **حوض ذو وعائين عميقين للمطبخ من الصلب عديم الصدأ *
*· **حوض خدمة *
*· **صالة وضوء *
*· **حوض استحمام ، و منه أنواع : حوض غاطس ( عميق ) او ما يعرف بالبانيو ، حوض مسطح ( حوض قدم ) ، حوض استحمام و تدليك أي متعدد الأغراض و هو ما يعرف بالجاكوزي *
*و كل هذه الاحواض تحتاج الملحقات التالية :*
*1- **خلاط مياه *
*2- **عدد 2 محبس زاوية *
*3- **عدد 2 خرطوم توصيل مياه من المحبس للخلاط : مياه باردة و مياه حارة *
*4- **عدد 1 صفاية يتراوح قطرها بين 2 بوصة لحوض الوجه و 3,5 بوصة لحوض المطبخ *
*5- **عدد 1 وصلة مانعة للرائحة ( بي تراب ) قطر 1,5 بوصة ، وذات طبة تسليك من أسفل*
*6- **حامل أدوات نظافة *
*7- **حامل من الخزف لقالب صابون و يكون غاطس في الحائط أو من نوع يعلق على الحائط *
*8- **حامل صابون سائل *
*9- **حامل فوطة تجفيف من الصلب عديم الصدأ او المطلي بالكروم *

*و فيما يلي : ارتفاعات احواض غسيل الوجه عن الأرضية السيراميك للمكان و ارتفاع خلاطات المياه طبقا للكود العالمي : *​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 أغسطس 2011)

*· **حوض الوضوء الجماعي **ablution trough or tray**: يصنع من الصلب غير القابل للصدأ ويعلق على الحائط و تكون له اكثر من صفاية بقطر 3.5 سنتيمتر **bottle trap** ، ويتم تركيب عدد من خلاطات المياه **piller tapes **تتباعد عن بعضها بقيمة 60سنتيمتر ، يتراوح طول الحوض بين ثلاثة امتار و بعرض 40 سنتيمتر و بعمق لا يقل عن 15 سنتيمتر لتفادي الطرطشة *
*وقد يكون حوض الوضوء الجماعي في الأماكن العامة بعمق 50 سنتيمتر اذا كان أرضيا و يكون من الخرسانة المسلحة المغلفة ببلاطات السيراميك** و تميل ارضية الحوض نحو الصفاية ميلا شبه حاد و الصفاية تكون مربعة باتساع 25 سنتيمتر من البلاستيك او الزهر ، و تلحق بخط صرف اربعة بوصة على الأقل *


*· **قواعد قضاء الحاجة ( قواعد الراحة ) **water closets*

*في بعض الأدبيات يسمي الحمام ببيت الراحة حيث يتخلص الإنسان من مخلفات اذا بقيت داخله اضرته من كل الجوانب سواء اصابته بحالة توتر حتي يتخلص من عبئ ثقيل داخل جسمه او زيادة الضغط على الأوردة مما يجعله يشعر بالصداع و اعراض ضغط الدم ، او حالات الامساك المزمنة التي تسبب الصداع وآلام في العين وتوتر وعصبية زائدة ، و اذا طال الامساك نتيجة لعدم التصريف قد يتحول الي انسداد معوي و من هنا فان المواظبة على التخلص من مخلفات الجسم تعد نعمة من الله تعالي على الانسان فكم من الراحة يشعر بها عندما يتخلص من مخلفاته ، و كان اصحاب الشيوعية يضع حركة امعاؤه اللاإرادية ضمن الأشياء التي تعد من عمل الطبيعة و أنها نتيجة طبيعية لما يحدث في الجسم من عمليات تمثيل غذائي ، بل كل من صنع الله سبحانه و تعالي .*
*تتعدد قواعد الراحة بحسب الاستخدام الآدمي و هي تصنع من الخزف المطلي بطبقة الميناء و هي طبقة من مادة تصبح قاسية بعد طلائها و يصعب خدشها فضلا عن مقاومتها للأحماض و مانعة للتسرب أيضا :*
*انواع قواعد الراحة :*
*· **قاعدة قائمة**western water closet **( قاعدة راحة افرنجي كما اصطلح على تسميتها ) و منها :*
*· **قاعدة حائطية التثبيت و المخرج **wall mounted*
*· **قاعدة قائمة ارضية التثبيت حائطية المخرج **floor mounted w/side exit*
*· **قاعدة قائمة ارضية التثبيت ارضية المخرج **floor mounted w/down exit*
*· **قاعدة قائمة لزوم استخدام ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة **hndicap- western water closet (hwwc)** ( قاعدة راحة للمعاقين )، وهي قدتكون احد الأنواع السابقة الا انها تختلف في الارتفاع و اتساع حوضها المسحوب طرفه للامام ، و يتناسب ارتفاعها مع ارتفاع الكرسي المتحرك .*
*· **قاعدة منبسطة ( قاعدة بلدي / قاعدة راحة شرقية / قاعدة عربي ) و كلها تسميات لشئ واحد **eastern water closet **و كانت تنحت قديما من الأحجار الصلدة ثم صارت تصنع من الفخار المطلي بالميناء ثم من الحديد الزهر و يتم طلاء سطحها بطبقة من السيراميك ثم انها تصنع الأن من الخزف الصيني و من الواح الصلب عديم الصدأ من الدرجة 304 و لأنها لا تعمر صارت تصنع من الصلب عديم الصدأ من الدرجة 316 الشديدة النقاء و القسوة ايضا ، و لي ان انبه بعد تجربة ان استخدام قواعد منبسطة من الحديد الزهر المطلي بطبقة السيراميك استخدام يفشل امام الجماليات فسرعان ماتتسرب المياه أسفل طبقة السيراميك و ينتشر الصدأ ببقعه الغير مقبولة و تتقشر طبقة السيراميك و تفقد وظيفتها و ان صادفت ذلك في احد المشاريع الحكومية فكانت المشكلة اثنان : كيفية نزع القاعدة بعد تركيبها ، ارتفاع سعر القاعدة لأنها تستورد من صانع امريكي وليس مصنع امريكي لم يراعي طبيعة المياه الغير صديقة للزهر ولا اصول الصنعة لأنه صار يصنع كل شيء في الصين و بأقل سعر و بالتالي خامات لايعول عليها و كانت نتيجة الاختبارات مخيبة لأمل الشركة المنتجة ولك ان تتخيل ان سعر القاعدة الزهر تعدي اربعة آلاف ريال بدون تركيب و بدون محبس طرد و بدون ملحقات بينما القاعدة الخزفية سعرها 375 ريال بدون تركيب و بدون ملحقات و سعر القاعدة الاستانليس ستيل 1800 ريال من الدرجة 304 و 2100 ريال من الدرجة 316 .*
*و في الشكل ( ) تجد اشكال متعددة من قواعد الراحة *

*ملحقات قواعد الراحة القائمة :*
*water closets accessories**western*
*· **مقعدة شبه اسطوانية لجلوس الأشخاص عند الاستخدام ، ذو غطاء من البلاستيك المقوي المقاوم المرن **toilet seat with cover*
*· **محبس طرد بقطر 1.25 بوصة ، او صندوق طرد **flush valve or flush tank** مزود بمصدر تغذية بالمياه ،و المحبس قديكون من النوع المثبت ظاهرا على الحائط أو المدفون بالحائط لا يظهر منه إلا مطرقة التشغيل بالضغط *
*· **محبس تغذية زاوية **angle valve** و يصنع من النحاس المطلي بالكروم او من البلاستيك يثبت على ارتفاع 30 سنتيمتر من الارضية السراميك . *
*· **خرطوم نظافة **ablution hose** مزود بقاذف صنبوري *
*· **اما الحمام نفسه فلابد من تركيب صفاية ارضية **floor drain **لتصريف المياه المستعملة *
*· **مسامير تثبيت القاعدة و حامل قاذف الشطاف *
*· **حاملة ورق تنشيف.*

*ملحقات قواعد راحة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة :*
*· **نفس ملحقات القاعدة القائمة العادية و يضاف لها أذرع استناد أي أذرع المساندة الأفقية و الرأسية و هي من المواسير الصلب تثبت على الحائط لمساعدة المريض على النهوض او الجلوس ،*
*· **جلسة المقعدة مفتوحة من الأمام *
*· **حاملة الورق تكون ذو ذراع متأرجح *

*ملحقات قواعد الراحة المنبسطة ( القاعدة البلدي ) : *
*· **وصلة مانعة لارتداد الروائح ( بي تراب / كوع ريحة ) *
*· **خرطوم شطاف بالقاذف*
*· **وراقة*
*· **محبس زاوية نصف بوصة *
*· **محبس طرد المخلفات ، أو صندوق طرد .*​


----------



## ساكانا (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي ,, يارتيت تدعم الحكي بالصور و الملفات و المخططات ,, متل ما بتعرف الصورة بتحكي اكتر
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اليكم هامش جديد استكمال لما سبق
 
أولا : تحديد معدلات استهلاك المياه المطلوبة لمبني ​ 
بمعرفة مساحة مسطحات المبني و نوعية استخدامه و بالتالي عدد شاغليه يتم تحديد : ​ 
· عدد الحمامات المطلوبة ​ 
· عدد قواعد قضاء الحاجة و تصنيفها ​ 
· عدد احواض غسيل الوجه ​ 
· عدد الصفايات الأرضية ​ 
· عدد خلاطات المياه ​ 
· عدد صناديق الطرد او محابس ( صمامات ) الطرد ( كسح المخلفات )​ 
· عدد احواض الخدمة لكل طابق ​ 
· معدل استهلاك المياه الحارة و بالتالي عدد السخانات و هل تعمل بالغاز او الكهرباء او بالطاقة الشمسية ​ 
· يتم عمل مخطط لكل حمام و مطبخ موضح عليه فرش الأجهزة ، ثم يتم عمل مخطط ربط بين الأجهزة ومواسير التغذية و مواسير الصرف و ما يلزمها من محابس ​ 
· يحدد على المخططات الفراغات بين الأجهزة على ان لا تقل عن الفراغات القياسية التي توصي بها جهات الاختصاص و الاعتماد ،​ 
· يتم عمل مخططات تفصيلية توضح مقاطع رأسية تبين ارتفاع الأجهزة و مواضع المحابس منسوبة لمنسوب الأرضية بعد لصق السيراميك و للحوائط بعد التغليف النهائي ​ 
· و في الأمثلة التي سيتم ارفاقها لاحقا نماذج يحتذي بها كدليل​ 
تعريف : ​ 
معدل تدفق المياه اللازمة لخدمة وظيفة جهاز صحي _D__emand_هو كمية المياه التي تخدم اداء هذا الجهاز ووظيفته بما لا يسمح للاسراف في اسخدام هذا الماء أو فقده نتيجة تسرب او اهمال في تنفيذشبكة التغذية و الصرف و يقدر هذا لمعدل بالجالون في الدقيقة او اللتر في الثانية . ويكون التدفق بالضغط الكافي لأداء المهمة .​ 
في حالة ما يكون ضغط المياه بالشبكة العامة اعلا بمقدار مرتين او اكثر عن المطلوب لللجهزة يتم تركيب منظم ضغط على خط تغذية الطابق أو خط تغذية الجهاز مثال ذلك صمام الطرد ( كسح المخلفات ) الذي يتم تركيبه لخدمة قاعدة (كرسي ) يعمل بضغط يتراوح بين 15 و 25 رطل / البوصة المربعة ( 103 : 172 كيلو باسكال ) و هو قابل للضبط للعمل بهذه القيمة ، و على اي الحالات فان محبس عزل سبكة تغذية الحمام او المطبخ عن شبكة الإمداد ( التغذية ) العامة يقوم بجزء من هذه المهمة ، وفي سياق قادم سيتم التحدث عن منظمات الضغوط . ​ 
يتم تحديد معدل التصرف Q اللازم لخدمة جهاز صحي بالمعادلة التالية : ​Q = 208D² √ p ,GPM​

²√

و في هذه العلاقة تجد ان :​D =OUTLET DIA , INCH​​P = Pressure during flow, measured in the supply pipe , PSI​

و في النظام المتري نستخدم اللترفي الثانية ل / ثا ،و السنتيمتر لقطر الماسورة ، و الكيلو باسكال لقياس الضغط وتستبدل الرقم 20 بـ 0.745 

و بعيدا عن الحسابات فانه في الجدول التتالي تجد المعدلات المختلفة لتغذية الأجهزة الصحية ، و من المسلم به عمليا استخدام الأرقام التالية :

خلاط حوض الوجه الموجود بالحمام الخاص : يستهلك مياه بمعدل 1.5 جا / د ( gpm ) أو 0.095 لتر/ثا LPS 

خلاط الاستحمام : 2 جا / د 

خلاط حوض المطبخ : 3 جا / د 

اقصي معدل تدفق للمياه الساخنة هو : 0.5 جا /د ( 0.032 ل/ ثا ) لهذه الأجهزة بحيث يكون الماء عند درجة حرارة 43.3 درجة مئوية . 

و في الجدول التالي معدلات استهلاك المياه القياسية الموصي بها و هي منقولة عن كتاب : HANDBOOK OF UTILITIES AND SERVICES FORBUILDINGS , BY CYRIL M. HARRIS , PUPLISHED BY McGraw-HILL , 1990

​جدول ( 1 ) معدلات الاستهلاك القياسية للأجهزة الصحية المفردة
DEMAND AT INDIVIDUAL WATER OUTLETS

خلاط حوض عادي Ordinary lavatory faucet: 2 جا/ د ( 0.126ل / ثا )

خلاط اغلاق ذاتي Self-closing lavatory faucet: 2.5 جا/ د (0.158 ل/ثا) 

خلاط حوض عميق (مطبخ / خدمة) Sink faucet 0.5"- 0.75": 4.5 - 6 جا/ د 

خلاط استحمام bath faucet or shower head 0.5" : 5 جا/د (0.315 ل/ثا)
​خلاط غسالة Laundry 0.5" :  جا/ د ( 5GPM )


محبس تغذية صندوق الطرد Ball cock in water closet flush tank 
3 جا / د (0.189 ل/ ثا )
​محبس طرد Flush valve
1" , 25 psi(172 kPa) flow pressure =35 جا / د (2.21 ل/ ثا)


نفسه ولكن ضغط التشغيل 15 ر ب م ( 15 psi) : 27 جا / د (1.07 ل/ ثا ) 

محبس نافورة مياه شرب Drinking fountain jet: 0.57 جا / د ( 0.047 ل/ثا ) 

*محبس تغذية غسالة أطباق او ملابس منزلية*domestic laundry or dish washing machines: 4 جا / د 

محبس نظافة طويل الرقبة  Hose bib/ sill cock 
5جا / د ( 0.315 ل / ثا ) ​


----------



## mohamed alhmad (16 أكتوبر 2011)

زادك الله علما ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## شرشر الجديد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا
بس يارب ترفع الموضوع علي صورة pdf


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عمران احمد (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء و وفقك الله الى ما يحب و يرضاه

و ننتظرمنك المزيد


----------



## أحمد أبو إسماعيل (18 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن سؤال يا جماعه 
انا بنفذ مشروع صرف وتغذيه عاوز اعرف ازاى احسب اقطار مواسيرتغذية المياه والصرف وكمان عاوز اعرف فيه ناس بتقول ان اقطار المواسير فى التغذية مش بتتكتب بالبوصة بتتكتب الملليميتر ايه السبب وكمان عاوز اعرف ايه الاقطار المناظرة ارجو ارجو الرد منكم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (18 يونيو 2012)

نرجوا من المهندس صبري إستكمال الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 سبتمبر 2012)

نسأل الله من فضله 
مشكور كل من مر على الموضوع 
و اذا تكرم احدكم بتجميعه في ملف و يرفقه مع عدم نسيان حقي في ان يضع مع الفايل اسمي 
و الله المستعان على استكماله


----------



## mightydodi2002 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله اسلوب جميل ومنظم جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ارجو زياده فى التفاصيل


----------



## مستر هندسة (4 سبتمبر 2012)

استاذ صبري انت متميز لدرجة ان عطاءك الكبير وتخصيص جزء من وقتك وخبرتك يجعلانك قدوة لكل مهندس عربي 
الله يوفقك ويزيدنا من عطاءك وخبرتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 سبتمبر 2012)

أشكر لكم تكرمكم بالمرور و تعليقاتكم الأخوية و اسأل الله ان اتمكن قريبا من استكمال الموضوع ، و ربما يتم تجميعه في كتاب دسم المحتوي يبدل حيرة الزملاء بيقين 
اليوم فقط حصلت على تصريح نشر كتاب التكييف و الحمد لله وفي انتظار رقم الايداع بمكتبة الملك فهد و نبدأ على بركة الله طبع الكتاب و الاعلان عن رقم الحساب


----------



## halacivil (6 يوليو 2013)

ياريت الموضوع يكمل
بجد مهم جدااااااااااااا:11:


----------



## halacivil (6 يوليو 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> أشكر لكم تكرمكم بالمرور و تعليقاتكم الأخوية و اسأل الله ان اتمكن قريبا من استكمال الموضوع ، و ربما يتم تجميعه في كتاب دسم المحتوي يبدل حيرة الزملاء بيقين
> اليوم فقط حصلت على تصريح نشر كتاب التكييف و الحمد لله وفي انتظار رقم الايداع بمكتبة الملك فهد و نبدأ على بركة الله طبع الكتاب و الاعلان عن رقم الحساب


ياريت الموضوع يكمل
بجد مهم جدااااااااااااا


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (12 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....

شكراً مهندس صبري على هذا الطرح الجميل والمادة الجميلة التي تقدمها ، أود ان تكمل الموضوع كما بدأته بقوة كي نستفيد ويستفيد الجميع وإن شاء الله تجده في ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله ...

ما رأي إخواني المهندسين بذلك هل يشاركوني الرأي ....


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (12 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
منتظرين التكمله وياريت تضيف كيفية استلام اعمال تغذية المياه واعمال الصرف


----------



## كمال خطاب (13 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس صبرى


----------



## mostafahamissa (22 فبراير 2016)

ممكن بلوكات اتوكاد لصرف وتغذيه داخل المبانى ويكون ظاهر تفاصيل المواسير البلاستك من اكواع وتهات معلش يكون مساقط افقية وراسية فى قطاع مثلا حمام ومطبخ ومشكور يا هندسه اخوك مصطفى هميسة​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 فبراير 2017)

احتياجات التجمعات السكانية من أجهزة الصرف الصحي

مقتبس من المرجع العملي في التغذية بالماء و أعمال الصرف الصحي – د.م. صبري عبد المعطي محمد سعيد ( تحت الإعداد )
احتياجات أسرة صغيرة تسكن شقة بسيطة :
The minimum number and type of fixtures for a single-family dwelling are as follows:
1- •One toilet قاعدة راحة ( كرسي ) واحد
2- •One lavatory (حوض وجه ) واحد
3- •One bathing unit (مغطس / حوض استحمام / بانيو )، واحد
4- •One kitchen sink ( حوض مطبخ ) ، واحد
5- •One washing machine hookup .( نقطة تغذية و نقطة تصريف لغسالة ملابس )
6- One dish washing machine hookup (نقطة تغذية ونقطة تصريف غسالة أطباق )
7- صفاية للحمام ان كان قاعدة الراحة من النوع الأفرنجي (الغربي) و أخري للمطبخ
FLOOR DRAIN

احتياجات مسكن متعدد الوحدات السكنية ( متعدد الإشغال ) :يخصص لكل شقة تشغلها أسرة ماتم ذكره أعلاه لضرورات الخصوصية إلا أنه يمكن
في الإسكان الجماعي مثل اسكان الطلاب الجامعي و إسكان الشباب وإسكان الممرضات و
المدرسات في الأماكن النائية و بعض فنادق الليلة الواحدة
- إضافة غرفة غسيل ملابس على الأقل لكل عدد من الشقق يتراوح بين 68 : 06​
 احتياجات المطاعم و قاعات الضيافة و الاحتفالات :
تخصص دورة مياه واحدة على الأقل لكل 08 فرد بالإضافة إلي عدد ثلاثة أحواض
غسيل و وحدة مياه شرب
و لا يعتد ببعض ما ورد في في النسخة 9002 من الكود العالمي لأنه غير مناسب
لمنطقتنا و هو كما يلي :
• Lavatories—one lavatory for every 75 people

• One service sink
• One drinking fountain for every 588 people
• Zero bathing units.
 و يراعي ما يفرضه الواقع او الكود المحلي للدولة أو المنطقة المقام فيها المبني
.
 و يتم العمل بالمعلومات التالية من نفس المرجع بخصوص المواقع ذات
الاستخدام اليومي و لا يقل شاغليها عن 05 فرد و هي الأكثر مناسبة لمجتمعاتنا
DAY-CARE FACILITIES
The minimum number of fixtures for a day-care facility are usually:
• One toilet for every 05 people
• One lavatory for every 05 people
• One bathing unit for every 15 people
• One service sink
•One drinking fountain for every 100 people.
 و الجداول التالية ارشادية وهي من نفس المرجع على أن يراعي المصمم
ظروف بيئته.
 بالنسبة للمخازن يقنن فرد واحد لكل 688 قدم مربع و عدد واحد حمام
toilet و حوض غسيل لكل 05 فرد فأقل
 و في المولات و الأسواق يجب ان لا تبتعد أماكن الحمامات أكثر من 088 قدم
من الممشي العام للزوار.
المرجع العملي في التغذية بالماء و أعمال الصرف الصحي – د.م. صبري عبد المعطي محمد سعيد
 حمامات ذوي الحتياجات الخاصة HANDICAP FIXTURES :
لا بد من توافر حمامات خاصة لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في : المباني الحكومية و الإسكان
الجماعي للطلاب والمستشفيات وقاعات المؤتمرات و المولات و دور العبادة و ما شابه . و يتوقف
عددها في كل مبني على اشتراطات الكود المحلّي للمنطقة و عدد شاغلي المكان من ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة
وهذه السطور توضح مواصفات غرفة الحمامات المخصصة لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة و توصيف مكوناتها كما ورد في نفس المرجع :
 يكون اتساع فتحة الباب 60 بوصة على الأقل ليسمح بمرور كرسي المعاق دون عوائق بمعني أن الخلوص بين قائمي حلق الباب لا يقل عن 28 بوصة( 60 سم) Clear Width of Door-ways Table

 The distance between the front of the toilet and the closed door must be at least 48 inches.
 المسافة من مقدمة الكرسي و الباب المغلق لا تقل عن 55 بوصة
 The door open outward, away from the toilet.
 دائما يكون فتح الباب للخارج أي في اتجاه الخروج بعد قضاء الحاجة
 The width of a water closet compartment for handicap toilets must be a minimum of five feet.
 اتساع مسطح أرضية الحمام لا يقل عن 56 انش 
 The length of the privacy stall shall be at least 56 inches for wall mounted toilets and 59 inches for floor-mounted models.
 Unlike regular toilets, which require a rough-in of 15 inches to the center of the drain from a sidewall, handicap toilets require the rough-in to be at least 18 inches off the sidewall.
 يتم تجليس الكرسي الخاص بالأفراد العاديين بحيث يبعد مركز مخرج الصرف بمقدار 55 سنتيمتر عن الحائط الجانبي ، بينما يبعد مركز تصريف كرسي المعاق بقيمة 50 سم عن الحائط الجانبي و هذه يجب أن تراعي عند عمل العبّارة ( sleeve ) في أرضية الحمام قبل صب السقف .

 Grab bars المساند .
 يكون في كل حمام مسندان : أحدهما على الحائط الخلفي و الثاني على الحائط الجانبى المتعامد عليه بطريقة تحقق للشخص التوازن و حرية الحركة دون تعرضه لخطر السقوط على الأرض او الاصطدام بعائق .

 طول المسند الخلفي يكون 880 سم على الأقل على ألا يبعد حامل اول طرف للمسند عن الحائط الجانبي اكثر من 50 سنتيمتر و أن تكون نهاية المسند ممتدة بقيمة 58 سم من مركز صرف القاعدة ، بينما طول المسند الجانبي لا يقل عن 500 سم ، على أن يبدأ طرف تثبيته على بعد 50 سم من المسند الخلفي و في نفس المنسوب .
 طول المسند الجانبي لايقل عن 60 بوصة ( 800 سم) و يتم تثبيت المسند على حاملين ، أول المسندين يبعد عن الحائط الخلفي ب 55 سم على اكثر تقدير
 إذا كانت غرفة حمام المعاق تحتوي على حوض غسيل وجه وجب ان يتم تثبيت الحوض على الحائط الخلفي بحيث تكون المسافة الجانبية بين نقطة صرف قاعدة الراحة و حافة الحوض لا تقل
عن55 بوصة إلا في الحالات التي يوجد متسع في مساحة الحمام
و كما في الشكل نري أقل مقاسات ممكنة لحمام المعاق وكذلك القياسات الضرورية الأخري تجدها في الشرح
و الشكل التالي
 النص الانجليزي لمن يتعامل مع مهندسين أو فنيين أجانب:
 The depth of the compartment must be at least 66 inches when wall-mounted toilets are used.
 The depth extends to a minimum of 69 inches with the use of a floor mounted water closet.
 The toilet requires a minimum distance from sidewalls of 18 inches to the center of the toilet drain.
 If the compartment is more than three feet wide, grab bars are required, with the same installation as described before.
 If the stall is made at the minimum width of three feet, grab bars, with a minimum length of 42 inches, are required on each side of the toilet. These bars must be mounted no more than one foot from the back wall, and they must extend a minimum of 54 inches from the back wall. If a privacy stall is not used, the sidewall clearances and the grab bar requirements are the same as listed in these two examples. To determine which set of rules to use, you must assess the shape of the room when no stall is present.
 If the room is laid out in a fashion like the first example, use the guidelines for grab bars listed there. If, on the other hand, the room tends to meet the description of the last example, use the specifications in that example. In both cases, the door to the room may not swing into toilet area.

Wheelchair Accessible Toilet Compartment Doors Titles
Height and Depth of Urinals Advisory

Grab Bars for Bathtubs with Permanent Seats Figure

المرجع العملي في التغذية بالماء و أعمال الصرف الصحي – د.م. صبري عبد المعطي محمد سعيد
مواصفات تصميم الحمامات الجماعية :


----------

